# Phormictopus cancerides



## Justin Lang (Oct 22, 2017)

Hey all,
I'm looking into getting my 2nd T (i'm not in any rush though, still doing lots of research). I currently have a male brachypelma albopilosum and he is doing great. Does anyone have any experience owning a haitian brown (Phormictopus cancerides)? I was reading some articles from others and it was kind of 50/50. Some say they are the nicest things ever, some say they are direct spawns of Satan. So I wanted to see if anyone on here owned one or currently does. Would love to hear about your experience!
Thanks!


----------



## Ztesch (Oct 22, 2017)

I don't own one but I have looked into it.  From everything I saw they are a fast growing species who are definitely on the more defensive side plus they are fast.  They are probably not the best choice for a 2nd T but if you want to get it then get it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Blue Jaye (Oct 22, 2017)

I own several including an adult female that I raised from a sling. My experience not to bad as slings but once they put some size on their pure hell spawn. Very defensive ready to threat pose and strike at all times. 

They are a beautiful t with several color changes along the way. From dark blue as slings to a rusty pink/brown. Then a nice dark purple/ brown. And they get quite large. A wonderful t to have if your ready for one. To me they are a must have in a collection even though they are pretty common. 

I paired my female last year. First time she was ever gentle about anything. She was super easy going with the male. Never even bothered to go after him, just a very nice pairing. She was also a very good mom. Took nice care of the sac and was rather laid back about it. Now she’s back to her usual defensive self. Just trying to get the water dish is a task.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 22, 2017)

Phormictopus is a great genus. Most species in the genus grow large (inc. cancerides) and have attitudes to match. They eat like garbage disposal units. They grow fast. Look great and cancerides won't break the bank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 22, 2017)

Blue Jaye said:


> I own several including an adult female that I raised from a sling. My experience not to bad as slings but once they put some size on their pure hell spawn. Very defensive ready to threat pose and strike at all times.
> 
> They are a beautiful t with several color changes along the way. From dark blue as slings to a rusty pink/brown. Then a nice dark purple/ brown. And they get quite large. A wonderful t to have if your ready for one. To me they are a must have in a collection even though they are pretty common.
> 
> I paired my female last year. First time she was ever gentle about anything. She was super easy going with the male. Never even bothered to go after him, just a very nice pairing. She was also a very good mom. Took nice care of the sac and was rather laid back about it. Now she’s back to her usual defensive self. Just trying to get the water dish is a task.



Are all Phormictopus nasty? I want a reprsentative from this genus but want a very colorful one like sp. purple or sp. Blue but im hesitating as they might turn out to be docile sheeps. I like em nasty.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 22, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Are all Phormictopus nasty? I want a reprsentative from this genus but want a very colorful one like sp. purple or sp. Blue but im hesitating as they might turn out to be docile sheeps. I like em nasty.


Cancerides is probably the most easy going from the genus. The smaller ones seem even more agro

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 22, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Cancerides is probably the most easy going from the genus. The smaller ones seem even more agro



Thanks!  What do you mean by smaller sizes? I do not know the size range for the other species.


----------



## PanzoN88 (Oct 22, 2017)

I love the Phormictopus genus (second to the Euathlus genus), from my experience both my cancerides and atrichromatus are very defensive. Although as a small sling/juvie at 1.5" my P. cancerides was mor shy and skittish rather than defensive, my atrichromatus which is about 1.5-2"? Is just plain defensive. As a second tarantula I would recommend a GBB as the next half a step on the ladder as they are pretty fast as are P. Cancerides, now to prepare for the "boldness" N. Chromatus and A. geniculata, the listed species are just some of the good options for preparation to take the one full step up the ladder and dive in to the species that could pose a problem for the unsuspecting (I was one of them):

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 22, 2017)

_Phormictopus cancerides_ are, if you ask me, one of this 'hobby' masterpiece. I love those. Still today I remember how much freaking defensive (more than certain OW's I owned/own, ain't joking) was a female I had.

I named her Tonton Macoute for that reason. She was... splendid, period  <-- R.I.P baby

A must have, trust me

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 22, 2017)

I only have the one Phormictopus but it's:

- Bloody fast
- Both skittish and defensive
- Fast-growing
- Great eater with an insane feeding response

Probably not the best choice for a second T, they're kinda like Nhandu species but on steroids and with more of an attitude problem.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 22, 2017)

Justin Lang said:


> Does anyone have any experience owning a haitian brown (Phormictopus cancerides)? I was reading some articles from others and it was kind of 50/50. Some say they are the nicest things ever, some say they are direct spawns of Satan. So I wanted to see if anyone on here owned one or currently does. Would love to hear about your experience!
> Thanks!



I got my first P cancerides in the early 1970's, they probably came into the hobby a few years before that.  They were sold in pet stores, but not as often as B smithi the hobby staple at that time.  Until the 1990's, almost all tarantulas were wild caught, which drastically limited what was available, and virtually no one wanted slings.  You couldn't give them away.   

I've owned dozens of P cancerides over the years, and have maintained many more than that for an importer and a pet shop when I was in college (and got free crockets in return, for my own spiders).  While there are people in the US that have had more experience than I have had with that species, there aren't many of them.  They are neither nice nor satanic.  They're one of the few NW's that will occasionally stand in a defensive pose, some individuals more readily than others.  In fact, last night I fed/watered my 5 juvenile P cancerides and 1 out of the 5 stood up_.  'Spawn of Satan'_?  Hardly.  Anyone saying that is used to playing with stuffed teddy bears.  _'Nice'_?  Definitely not.  There are _*many*_ species more defensive than that.  I personally find cancerides to be a refreshing change from the infernal hair kickers.  I like seeing tarantulas that will defend their territory.  Takes a lot of courage to tell a Godzilla-sized creature to 'Go away, this is my home!'  Because of this, cancerides would be an intermediate species, not a good choice for beginners. 

They're hardy if kept on 5+" of moist substrate, moderate cross ventilation, with a water bowl and a piece of cork to hide under.  One of my adult female cancerides has chewed two holes *thru* a piece of thick cork.  That means they will go thru screen tops _"like a hot knife thru the high price spread"_ (as Catwoman once said).  Cage dividers are also a bad idea.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 22, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Thanks!  What do you mean by smaller sizes? I do not know the size range for the other species.


Cubanensis and bistriatus are smaller maxing at 5", I believe. I have had cancerides hit 8". My 'dominican purple' is subadult at 6". I had a beauty of an atrichomatus at 9"

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 22, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> There are _*many*_ species more defensive than that.


Great informative input but this one struck my fancy. Which New World? I love nasty species. Thanks!


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 22, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Cubanensis and bistriatus are smaller maxing at 5", I believe. I have had cancerides hit 8". My 'dominican purple' is subadult at 6". I had a beauty of an atrichomatus at 9"



Ill try getting those! But will probably be hard! Thanks!


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 22, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Cubanensis and bistriatus are smaller maxing at 5", I believe. I have had cancerides hit 8". My 'dominican purple' is subadult at 6". I had a beauty of an atrichomatus at 9"



I wish a wider variety of Phormic species were more readily available in the US.  To me, a non-taxonomist, Phormics & Pamphos have a lot in common.: big, leggy terrestrials, fast, feisty, always hungry, colorful males.  Both are great genera.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Blue Jaye (Oct 22, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Are all Phormictopus nasty? I want a reprsentative from this genus but want a very colorful one like sp. purple or sp. Blue but im hesitating as they might turn out to be docile sheeps. I like em nasty.


I agree with @KezyGLA  canceridies are the more easy going of the Phormictopus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 22, 2017)

Blue Jaye said:


> I agree with @KezyGLA  canceridies are the more easy going of the Phormictopus.



Which New World [terrestrials] species or genera would be the actual spawns of satan? lol


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 22, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Which New World [terrestrials] species or genera would be the actual spawns of satan? lol


Everything is based upon the single _Theraphosidae _temperament, no matter genus/specie. However I personally worked with certain _P.irminia_ 100% more defensive than certain 'Pokies'.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Blue Jaye (Oct 22, 2017)

Acanthoscuria come to mind. Mines got the same attitude as my canceridies. I also have a large B.vagans that is quite the hell spawn. Actually most of my vagans are like that lol. But there are many more to add to the list I’m sure.


----------



## tjs028 (Oct 22, 2017)

I got a P. cancerides sling the other day. About an inch in size. Little guy was happly munching on a small lat roach an hour after unpacking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Oct 22, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Which New World [terrestrials] species or genera would be the actual spawns of satan? lol


I have a suspect male Aphonopelma seemani, BCF that I've named "Demon Spawn" with good reason. When I open the lid, he launches himself at me, fangs dripping at warp speed. But he's really cute when he does  that. 
He's a keeper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 23, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Which New World [terrestrials] species or genera would be the actual spawns of satan? lol


Brachypelma hamorii













My B. hamorii is still defective.



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Jul 23, 2017
__ 8
__
brachypelma
brachypelma hamorii
brachypelma smithi
hamorii
mexican redknee tarantula
threat
threat pose
threat posture




						She still thinks she's a P. cancerides.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 23, 2017)

Justin Lang said:


> Hey all,
> I was reading some articles from others and it was kind of 50/50. Some say they are the nicest things ever, some say they are direct spawns of Satan.


The 50/50 ratio is not accurate. Although I know of a couple of people, personally, who have very tolerant individuals - most are definitely not. They are very reactive and defensive on a whole. I would put that ratio more at 10/90 for tolerant/intolerant. Not an appropriate species for someone who is very new to the hobby. There are far more appropriate species to get you accustomed to the more intermediate tarantulas without the level of defensiveness that they are capable of.
They're stunning, though. Their common name doesn't do them close to the justice they deserve. They are hardly 'brown'.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Blue Jaye (Oct 23, 2017)

They are definitely eating machines. Never turns down a meal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 23, 2017)

Im interested to know what other groups @Poec54 referred to as more defensive than P. cancerides.


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 23, 2017)

Don't care for terrestrials much but these are alright.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SingaporeB (Oct 23, 2017)

Phormictopus cancerides is one of the best new world's to keep. I have three (two females about 5 inches and young juvenile) and it's difficult to get one to kick hairs. I had a male that has since died that would charge out of his cave occasionally and thump my tongs with his front legs. If I'm ever without at least one of this species it will be due to my giving up spiders entirely.

Phormictopus auratus are more laid back and flighty_._

None of my pamphobeteus have had the temperament of one of my cancerides in any way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Walker253 (Oct 23, 2017)

Haha, who thinks a P cancerides is fast? Maybe if you compare it to an Aphonopelma not named seemanni. They are great tarantulas, especially if you need a bit of practice towards dealing with an old world. Defensive, yes but not over the top. You'll never hold it. They are grouchy. But they eat great, they look good for a brown tarantula. They look kinda brassy after a molt when larger. They get big and are a good display species. Best part, they are pretty cheap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Olan (Oct 23, 2017)

Poec54 said:


> I got my first P cancerides in the early 1970's, they probably came into the hobby a few years before that.  They were sold in pet stores, but not as often as B smithi the hobby staple at that time.  Until the 1990's, almost all tarantulas were wild caught, which drastically limited what was available, and virtually no one wanted slings.  You couldn't give them away.
> 
> I've owned dozens of P cancerides over the years, and have maintained many more than that for an importer and a pet shop when I was in college (and got free crockets in return, for my own spiders).  While there are people in the US that have had more experience than I have had with that species, there aren't many of them.  They are neither nice nor satanic.  They're one of the few NW's that will occasionally stand in a defensive pose, some individuals more readily than others.  In fact, last night I fed/watered my 5 juvenile P cancerides and 1 out of the 5 stood up_.  'Spawn of Satan'_?  Hardly.  Anyone saying that is used to playing with stuffed teddy bears.  _'Nice'_?  Definitely not.  There are _*many*_ species more defensive than that.  I personally find cancerides to be a refreshing change from the infernal hair kickers.  I like seeing tarantulas that will defend their territory.  Takes a lot of courage to tell a Godzilla-sized creature to 'Go away, this is my home!'  Because of this, cancerides would be an intermediate species, not a good choice for beginners.
> 
> They're hardy if kept on 5+" of moist substrate, moderate cross ventilation, with a water bowl and a piece of cork to hide under.  One of my adult female cancerides has chewed two holes *thru* a piece of thick cork.  That means they will go thru screen tops _"like a hot knife thru the high price spread"_ (as Catwoman once said).  Cage dividers are also a bad idea.


Mine also chews chunks of corkbark off of her hide. Powerful jaws.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 23, 2017)

What terrestrial group (New World) is nastier than Phormictopus? Acanthoscurria? Oddball's dont count (e.g. genocidal Grammostola pulchra).


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 23, 2017)

Olan said:


> Mine also chews chunks of corkbark off of her hide. Powerful jaws.



I would not want an angry cancerides clamped on my hand, refusing to let go.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 23, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> What terrestrial group (New World) is nastier than Phormictopus? Acanthoscurria? Oddball's dont count (e.g. genocidal Grammostola pulchra).


But... you need to understand that, as I've said, everything depends/rely/involves the single _Theraphosidae _temperament.

'Psycho rose hairs' are a fact.

Do you, will you believe me if I say (and ain't joking at all) that, considering everything, of course, my female _Pterinochilus murinus_ is pretty "calmer"?

You don't want to rehouse/move/whatever, on her wrong day, my female _Megaphobema robustum_, for that (instead of bite) she will use her Leg IV _metatarsus _"unconventional weapons" like a freaking Sjambok, I tell you 

My _Ephebopus murinus_ will perform a 40 cm 'coast to coast' in the blink of an eye... she's pretty grumpy, let's say.

My (rescued from a weed lover later busted by the Italian army, with his dad, for Mafia stuff lol)_ Grammostola pulchripes_ isn't so "beginner friendly" like 99% of those are.

And so on, I can continue. Yeah, there's certain species with a number of % of defensiveness more than others (I'm watching you, _P.irminia_) but, again, everything is based upon their temperament.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 24, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> But... you need to understand that, as I've said, everything depends/rely/involves the single _Theraphosidae _temperament.
> 
> 'Psycho rose hairs' are a fact.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen you in a bit. The last time I saw you I was an "Arachnopeon"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 24, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> I haven't seen you in a bit.


Like 'Noodles' said: I've been going to bed early.



efmp1987 said:


> The last time I saw you I was an "Arachnopeon"


Yes. Squire, now: I seriously think that Bertran de Born would be proud of you. If you don't know who he was, reading Ezra Pound's 'Sestina Altaforte' will help. Or Dante Alighieri.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 24, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Acanthoscurria?


Acanthoscurria aren't nasty, they just assume that any new stimuli is food and react accordingly, once they attempt to murder something and realise it isn't food they just dejectedly walk away from whatever disturbed them, they might kick hairs if you really annoy them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tomoran (Oct 24, 2017)

I have to admit to having great luck with this genus temperament-wise. I keep around two dozen specimens (9 different species/color variants), and I've only received a handful of threat postures and almost zero defensive behavior. I have a 6" species "green femur" that I keep in an enclosure right next to my G. porteri, and they compete for the title of 'best pet rock.' My two large female cancerides are also quite mellow, with one FINALLY tossing up the threat pose when a roach I was dropping in startled her (she soon forgot about me and pounced on the roach). Phormictopus is easily my favorite terrestrial genus. The are hardy as all get out, go through stunning color changes as they grow (yes, the "big brown" cancerides, too), and grow like weeds. Most of them are also vicious hunters capable of some of the fastest and most insane take-downs I've seen. With the boys becoming quite striking an beautiful upon maturity, it's also one of those species where you don't mind as much ending up with a male.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## hplovecraftian (Oct 24, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> I had a beauty of an atrichomatus at 9"


I have a 6-7cm sling and it molted to lovely blue legs and red abdomen last week. i bought it as a brown spider in pre-molt . so well pleased! Nice to know what to expect, as I was of the impression it would max out at 7" (15-17cm) .I would own more Phormictopus but in europe sellers are putting a premium on the full green/green femur/ green carapace etc variants. Go for it, fella. get one but just use tongs in the terrarium.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 24, 2017)

hplovecraftian said:


> I have a 6-7cm sling and it molted to lovely blue legs and red abdomen last week. i bought it as a brown spider in pre-molt . so well pleased! Nice to know what to expect, as I was of the impression it would max out at 7" (15-17cm) .I would own more Phormictopus but in europe sellers are putting a premium on the full green/green femur/ green carapace etc variants. Go for it, fella. get one but just use tongs in the terrarium.


atrichomatus is the largest of the genus. Mahoosive . They get a beautiful maroon colour when fully grown

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 24, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> atrichomatus is the largest of the genus. Mahoosive . They get a beautiful maroon colour when fully grown



Which Phormic matures to be the most colorful female phormic? Please share 1% of your knowledge

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 24, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Which Phormic matures to be the most colorful female phormic? Please share 1% of your knowledge


Sp. 'Dominican purple'













Dominican purple



__ KezyGLA
__ Sep 27, 2017
__ 9



						Subadult female. Natural light
					
















<3



__ KezyGLA
__ Sep 7, 2017
__ 19



						Freshly moulted. Gained some size. From 4.5 to just shy of 6 inches :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 24, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Sp. 'Dominican purple'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you my good sir! Very much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hplovecraftian (Oct 24, 2017)

KezyGLA : I will be checking your website in the hope you get some more! kudos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 24, 2017)

Good luck to me trying to get a sp. Domincan purple. Lol


----------



## hplovecraftian (Oct 24, 2017)

yes it was a light-hearted post . I was typing my reveries lol


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 24, 2017)

Curious: Is Dominican purple different from sp Purple?


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 24, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Curious: Is Dominican purple different from sp Purple?


Yes. There was an entry in BTS journal saying that it is different from cancerides (violett) and sp. purple.

I have kept cancerides (violett) before and that was noticably different. I have not kept sp. purple but from images I have seen, they are much darker and the purple isnt as vibrant.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 24, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Yes. There was an entry in BTS journal saying that it is different from cancerides (violett) and sp. purple.
> 
> I have kept cancerides (violett) before and that was noticably different. I have not kept sp. purple but from images I have seen, they are much darker and the purple isnt as vibrant.


You mentioned "cancerides (violett)" are you saying that siblings or sac mates on the species level will have different color variations upon reaching maturity? Interesting. Doesnt that complicate the taxonomy?

What is the difference between a color phase and color form? Temporary, and permanent, respectively?


----------



## StampFan (Oct 24, 2017)

Tomoran said:


> I have to admit to having great luck with this genus temperament-wise. I keep around two dozen specimens (9 different species/color variants), and I've only received a handful of threat postures and almost zero defensive behavior. I have a 6" species "green femur" that I keep in an enclosure right next to my G. porteri, and they compete for the title of 'best pet rock.' My two large female cancerides are also quite mellow, with one FINALLY tossing up the threat pose when a roach I was dropping in startled her (she soon forgot about me and pounced on the roach). Phormictopus is easily my favorite terrestrial genus. The are hardy as all get out, go through stunning color changes as they grow (yes, the "big brown" cancerides, too), and grow like weeds. Most of them are also vicious hunters capable of some of the fastest and most insane take-downs I've seen. With the boys becoming quite striking an beautiful upon maturity, it's also one of those species where you don't mind as much ending up with a male.


Seems like all the same reasons people like the Pampho. genus as well.  Are there any significant behavioural, husbandry, differences that you see between these and the Pamphos that makes you like the Phorm. more?


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 24, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> You mentioned "cancerides (violett)" are you saying that siblings or sac mates on the species level will have different color variations upon reaching maturity? Interesting. Doesnt that complicate the taxonomy?
> 
> What is the difference between a color phase and color form? Temporary, and permanent, respectively?


I believe there has been lots of mixing with cancerides in the hobby. Similar to that of Pamphobeteus. I have had cancerides mature males & females that are brown. I have seen people pairing violet cancerides males with brown females. I think the color difference is more like a locality trait like murinus. Creating hobby forms that are just not recognised with Phormictopus yet. 

Color phases change throughout growth and colorform is the mature colour variant result.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Tomoran (Oct 24, 2017)

StampFan said:


> Seems like all the same reasons people like the Pampho. genus as well.  Are there any significant behavioural, husbandry, differences that you see between these and the Pamphos that makes you like the Phorm. more?


Just a matter of preference, honestly. I love my P. antinous , P. sp. Durans. and P. sp. arano pollitos as well, and will inevitable get more Pamphos. My first Phormictopus was a cancerides, and I immediately fell in love with it. Since then, I've snatched up every type I could find.  My Phormictopus tend to be more vicious hunters than my pamphos (although that might not be the case with other folks' specimens). Husbandry-wise, I don't worry as much about keeping the larger specimens moist, which is a bit easier. They've all proven to be very hardy and adaptable. 

And, considering what they charge for some Pampho species, it would have cost a bit more to collect as many as I have if I chose that genus.  I've  heard Phormictopus called the "poor man's pampho" (although I find that to be a bit insulting to the genus.  ).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Love 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 24, 2017)

Tomoran said:


> Just a matter of preference, honestly. I love my P. antinous , P. sp. Durans. and P. sp. arano pollitos as well, and will inevitable get more Pamphos. My first Phormictopus was a cancerides, and I immediately fell in love with it. Since then, I've snatched up every type I could find.  My Phormictopus tend to be more vicious hunters than my pamphos (although that might not be the case with other folks' specimens). Husbandry-wise, I don't worry as much about keeping the larger specimens moist, which is a bit easier. They've all proven to be very hardy and adaptable.
> 
> And, considering what they charge for some Pampho species, it would have cost a bit more to collect as many as I have if I chose that genus.  I've  heard Phormictopus called the "poor man's pampho" (although I find that to be a bit insulting to the genus.  ).


To be honest I dont find most of the Pamphos attractive - just antinous and the fake (cf., af.) antinous, and solaris.


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 24, 2017)

_Xenesthis > Pamphobeteus _

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 24, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> _Grammostola pulchra > All _


Corrected.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 25, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> _Grammostola iheringi > All _





efmp1987 said:


> Corrected.


Corrected your "correction"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 26, 2017)

Just thought I should share this here.

This is a photo of my old AF Phormictopus cancerides (violett) for reference.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Blue Jaye (Oct 26, 2017)

My AF canceridies freshly molted

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Oct 26, 2017)

hplovecraftian said:


> I have a 6-7cm sling and it molted to lovely blue legs and red abdomen last week. i bought it as a brown spider in pre-molt . so well pleased!


Sounds similar to me, bought a cancerides and it was stupidly fat, grey in colour and completely bald when it arrived. About a month later he moulted out into this (the legs were blue with a gold sheen, for some reason they look greenish in the pic):
View media item 40151
He looks like this after his latest moult:
View media item 44417View media item 44416


hplovecraftian said:


> I would own more Phormictopus but in europe sellers are putting a premium on the full green/green femur/ green carapace etc variants.


Yeah, cancerides is about half the price of the other variants

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 26, 2017)

Blue Jaye said:


> My AF canceridies freshly molted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also known as sp. purple lol 

Damn Phormictopus is a mess

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Blue Jaye (Oct 26, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Also known as sp. purple lol
> 
> Damn Phormictopus is a mess


That’s what I thought!! She didn’t turn that color till she was 6.5 inches. I was like wow I didn’t realize you’d be purple lol. I agree phormictopus is a mess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 26, 2017)

Blue Jaye said:


> That’s what I thought!! She didn’t turn that color till she was 6.5 inches. I was like wow I didn’t realize you’d be purple lol. I agree phormictopus is a mess.


Lol i bet. 

Some people have sp. green that are all blue. Some have auratus that are cancerides. Some people have atrichomatus that are cancerides. 

Problem is that some breeders will just toss a male in without knowing exactly what it is. 

.. which is stupid. Unfortunately with many variants looking so similar, its bound to happen

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sad 1


----------



## Blue Jaye (Oct 27, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Lol i bet.
> 
> Some people have sp. green that are all blue. Some have auratus that are cancerides. Some people have atrichomatus that are cancerides.
> 
> ...


Ya when she turned purple I did a bunch of research on the variants I was pretty positive she was a purple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Oct 27, 2017)

Blue Jaye said:


> Ya when she turned purple I did a bunch of research on the variants I was pretty positive she was a purple.


Yeah its a purple cancerides alright 

Beautiful spider that

Reactions: Like 1


----------

